# Happy Birthday



## NeoXena

Hi all..

How do I say "Happy Birthday (name)"...in Greek and I wanted to know if there is any special message u say in birthdays??

This is to a male freind if it does matter.

Thank you in advance..


----------



## NeoXena

moreover how do I write the name "Anas" in Greek...thnx


----------



## Ansonesque

Hello NeoXena,

*Happy Birthday* 

Χρóνια πολλá (somewhat general - used on other occasions as well...)

or

ευτυχισμένα γενέθλια (specific to birthdays)


Of course, the native speakers might be able to offer greater insight.


----------



## mateo19

Where is the stress in "Anas"?  Is it Ánas or Anás?  This makes a difference in the Greek spelling.  It would either be:

Άνας or Ανάς


----------



## NeoXena

Can you please write in English letters as i dont understand Greek..lool

and for The name...the stress is on the first "A"...

thnx for ur help..


----------



## mateo19

Well, I don't understand you, NeoXena. You asked us how to write Ánas in Greek, and that is what I have done.  Ánas in Greek is written " Άνας ".  Now do you understand?  Otherwise, a name that phonetic wouldn't have a spelling change.  It would be spelt "a- (alpha) n- (nu) a- (alpha) s- (sigma).  I hope that makes if clearer for you!


----------



## NeoXena

mateo19 said:


> Well, I don't understand you, NeoXena. You asked us how to write Ánas in Greek, and that is what I have done. Ánas in Greek is written " Άνας ". Now do you understand? Otherwise, a name that phonetic wouldn't have a spelling change. It would be spelt "a- (alpha) n- (nu) a- (alpha) s- (sigma). I hope that makes if clearer for you!


 
I'm so sorry, I wasn't talking to u...I just wanted "Happy Birthday" in English letters...but the name in Greek...I'm sorry for not making myself clear...

again thank u very much for ur help.


----------



## mateo19

Ah!  I see!  

Sure, here it is:  Χρóνια πολλá = Hrónia pollá !


----------



## NeoXena

lool...thnx..


----------

